# Sources Cydia, risques ou pas?



## Kahben (25 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour/bonsoir à tous, 
Ayant déjà fait une recherche sur le forum et n'ayant pas trouvé réponse à mon problème, je viens à vous pour savoir si oui ou non, il y a un risque(notamment avec la carte bancaire liée au compte itunes) à installer de nouvelles sources Cydia sur mon Ipad 2 JB. 
Je parle notamment des sources proposées dans Cydia lorsque l'on va dans "Plus de sources de paquets" mais aussi des sources dont certains parlent sur le net. 

Y a t-il un moyen de vérifier si une source est sûr ou pas?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## MaaximeC. (6 Février 2012)

Depuis tout le temps que mes iPod sont jailbreaker et que j'ajoutes des sources je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème !
Donc non, tu peux en ajouter sans aucun problème, il n'y a aucun risques !


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Je suis d'accord avec maxime


----------

